# Swedish Degree Attestation from within the UAE



## c.vishnu (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi everyone

A newbie to the forum. 

Wish to ask if anyone is aware of any company (tried googling, did not manage to find any) that helps with attesting a Swedish degree certificate - I believe the process is that the certificate needs to be legalized in Sweden and then, presented to the Embassy here in Abu Dhabi and then the UAE govt. will attest it. 

Will be grateful to anyone who can give me company names anywhere in the UAE that can get the Swedish degree attested. 

Thanks and Regards
Vishnu


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The process is most likely: certificate needs to be legalized in Sweden and then, presented to the UAE Embassy in Sweden, and then UAE's ministry of foreign affairs in UAE.
Sorry, cant help with company names. I used these guys for document attestations in India - http://www.yellowpages-uae.com/profile/dubai/royal-rose-document-clearing/61136.yp. Maybe they can direct you somewhere in case you dont get an answer on the forum


----------



## c.vishnu (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. 

That seems to be the correct procedure. But to get it done, looks like I'll have to be there personally in Stockholm as there seems to be no company that does attestations from Sweden.


----------

